# ttc again and breastfeeding



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello

This is probably a very silly question, but I assume that you have to completely stop breastfeeding before ttc again with IVF/FET? I am very very lucky to have a 3 month old son conceived through IVF, but in an ideal world I would have another and as I'm 35 and have a low AMH I know we need to get on with as soon as possible. We do have some frosties so would start with a FET. 

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

Congratz on you little one! I think you can do natural FET if you are breastfeeding and dont want to stop. Best thing is to call your clinic.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

My clinic recommended a complete stop to breastfeeding of at least two months before attempting medicated fet!

We didn't...I had only stopped about three weeks, and we had a BFN, don't know whether the b/f was anything to do with it!

Good luck

Emma


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

We did IUI, I stopped BF the day of my HCG jab and got a BFP! (I had been expecting to do a natural cycle and keep on feeding, but didn't get that through to the nurse before she stabbed me!)
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had natural FET, didn't tell my clinic I was breastfeeding and I got a BFP and my son naturally weaned when I was 20 weeks pregnant. 

Best of luck  

x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

You must breast feed every 3 hours for this to act as a contraceptive. 
Our clinic recommended for me to stop b/feeding before we tried natural fet.
I stopped b/feeding when my baby was about 13months because wanted to give fet our best shot.

In some ways, wish I hadn't stopped when I did - but did what I felt was right at the time. It's up to you - do what you think is right.


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks girls - will see how we go!

xx


----------

